# Tomoka Park



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

Does anyone here know about Tomoka Park? Is their places around that area where I can launch a kayak without having pay each time to get into the park?


----------



## sheqeri (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi there again (I just replayed to your other thread about sand fleas),

yes I'm cheap too . There is no need to pay for entrance to the park. I have launched my kayak on Tomoka river just where N Beach St meets the river. As you are going towards north on N Beach St, just past the overpass, you will see other cars parked on the side of the road. Use Google Street View for this approximate address: 1996 Old Dixie Highway, Ormond Beach, FL and you'll see a SUV parked there with two kayaks on top.
I fish from both a kayak and from the surf, so if you are interested we can hook up for some fishing together.

Best of luck,

Eno


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

Ok, are you from around here? You know..before I saw your answer to my thread, I had already gone up to that exact spot you're talking about...today. Went out there on the main river part and also in the body of water area just past it. NOt one bite the whole time. Used mullet. I'll try to Ponce Inlet tomorrow and go upstream a short ways. I have never been on a kayak there yet. That'll be my 3rd time. I really worry about tipping over sometime. I hope for most people in them it NEVER happens.


----------



## sheqeri (Mar 23, 2011)

I have been living in Daytona since Nov 2010 now. I bought my kayak (Hobie Tandem Fisherman) down in S. FL where I lived for three years and I was enjoying the reefs there. Withing a mile you could catch grouper, snapper, porgies, kingfish, spanish macs, amberjacks ... Unfortunately, reefs here are 20 miles out so I have been trying the inshore fishing getting skunked more often than not. Nevertheless, I enjoy the scenery of the creeks. I still troll in the ocean when it's not too rough out there. Don't be afraid of tipping over, just make sure your gear is tied down. Your ego will heal but your lost gear is lost forever .


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

I went out on Ponce Inlet today for the first time. Went across to the other side. I couldn't find my anchor, so I had to constantly juggle with fishing, and paddling back upstream for 2 hours. Caught one bluefish, and a small flounder. I don't really like it out there in the open water so much. It's kind of choppy and I prefer that solitude of the calmer waters in the back creeks. Might try along side the road there halfway to New Smyrna. Know where I mean? And go around the bridges there. I just worry about someone breaking into my truck. It was the same with the Tomoka...i was worried the whole time about that.


----------



## sheqeri (Mar 23, 2011)

Yes, the anchor is a must. I'm definitely bringing the kayak tomorrow in Ormond by the Sea. With a west wind of 8-10 mph it's going to be like a lake out there. I plan to do some trolling with the help of the sail, and later on some surf fishing. I know the area you are talking about, the three bridges, right? I heard the trout bite is still on fire, then again I have yet to catch one . The problem is that the trout bite dyes by 8AM (that's when I'm about to get up for breakfast, not a morning person  and then it picks up at sunset around bridges and dock lights.


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

*Fleas*

I heard the trouts were on fire too..that's why I went up to Tomoka. I didn't get a single bite.
Let me know how you do up there at Ormond.
I might go tomorrow...Monday. How far up do you have to go to get some fleas..alll the way up to Flagler?


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

Pat, pm me might have some 411 for you.


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

*Where's the FIsh*

Hello,
I have went out I think 8 times now in my new kayak and gotten a few catfish and one 12" flounder. Alot of work over on little fish. I have gone to the spruce creek area (over the road where the dirt ramp is) a few times including this morning with nothing. Are you kayaking? Might try on land again tomorrow at Ponce with the two or three mullet I got today..cutting them up.
Jig..your mail is over quota until you clear some space.


----------

